# Thin white worm hanging out of guppy anus...What to do?



## brunof

Over the past few weeks my male guppy has lost weight and tonight I noticed he had a clear/white transparent thread hanging from his anus. I shut the lights off, so he would stop swimming, and upon further inspection, I saw part of this "thread" fall off and sink to the bottom of the tank, and it was moving slowly, like a worm would do. (Keep in mind; it's a very small section) Perhaps this is Capillaria or a tapeworm? I'm really bad at diagnosing internal parasites, but I know I need to do something. Any ideas on what it could be? Is there any way I can treat the tank without having to tear it down and bleach? (It's a planted 5.5 gallon -- only crypts and java ferns. Male guppy is only inhabitant, with small snails, which probably should be eradicated as I know these can carry disease). Thank you so much!


----------



## Steve155

This does sound like a type worm parisite, eating your fish's food from the inside therefore starving it. If that clear thread is indeed 'swimming' then oviously get it out and check for more. You may if you only recently got that guppy from the LFS (persuming you bought it) to take it back and exchange it. They should be able to do that.

:fish:


----------



## Fishfirst

I would recomend using prazi pro for internal parasite infections.


----------



## brunof

Thanks for the input. I don't know if I will be able to find Prazipro at any of the LFS (I only have 2 choices, and then Petco and Petsmart).

Here is some info I found on Guppyinfo:

"The feces may appear to be thin and white, or have light and dark segments. Live capillaria is rarely found in the feces. Eggs are usually present, even if the infestation is minor, as the capillaria produce prodigious amounts of eggs. The eggs are small, less than 50 micrometers. Although they can be seen at 200X magnification, they can be positively identified only under 400 to 600X magnification. Healthy fish usually can resist this worm. Female guppies often succumb to after the stress of birthing. Emaciation and a loss of appetite. However, capillarids compete with the fish for nutrients, resulting in a fish that looks thin and emaciated despite having a healthy appetite." 

I guess this description fits my guppy the best...the white string (although it is somewhat irregular, in fact that it's not just a straight string that's hanging out out), is now segmented with darker areas...

This wouldn't be just normal fecal matter would it?


----------



## brunof

I called Petco, and they do carry Jungle Parasite Clear Tablets...which contains praziquantel; N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide; metronidazole; acriflavine. Has anyone used this with any success? Also, does anyone know if this is effective at stopping the life cycle of this parasite?


----------



## username321

Yes, I have used the one by Jungle Labs with great success. It contains the same active ingredients as Prazi Pro. However one thing to keep in mind is to grind the food as the pellets are pretty large. Follow the dosage also 3 days every week for 4 weeks. The fish might not eat it at first but over time it will start to.


----------



## Fishfirst

there is several meds you can get "parasite clear" has proziquantinel (but also treats for external parasites) and then the medicated foods.


----------



## Jpak777

Oh man...

My Swordtail gave birth about a week ago and startd pooping out these white string thingies that this thread is about.

I thought it was just poop. lol
I'm going to have to check in the morning if they're parasites.
Sigh*

Giving life has so many problems to overcome.....poor fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Prazipro has the advantage of also being able to get rid of the eggs in the gravel.


----------

